# Hunting without a dog



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Went out Saturday for the 1st time in over 30 years without a dog. Alot less fun. Grandson had to do the retrieves😄. Hope to have dog by next season.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Irish Lad said:


> Went out Saturday for the 1st in over 30 years without a dog. Alot less fun. Grandson had to do the retrieves😄. Hope to have dog by next season.


As long as the water wasn't over his head I would guess that he did alright.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I lost my dog a year ago and I just don't have the "want" to go chase waterfowl anymore. I thought about finding another pup, but, I just don't have the time to dedicate to the pup to make him a great hunter. So I think I'm out of the dog business now.


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

I tried to get my kids to retrieve birds for me when we were between dogs but those little [email protected]@rds were way to hard mouthed, every bird was torn up and it took their mother pert near an hour to get all the feathers out from between their teeth.......


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> I tried to get my kids to retrieve birds for me when we were between dogs but those little [email protected]@rds were way to hard mouthed, every bird was torn up and it took their mother pert near an hour to get all the feathers out from between their teeth.......


Sounds like a problem in your force fetch training. Did you try to ear-pinch them? Maybe go the toe-hitch method?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hunting without a dog just isn't the same. I hunt solo most of the time, and I know I wouldn't stay out in the marsh as long as I do if I didn't have a pup with me. Good luck with your search for a dog.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hunting without a dog just isn't the same. I hunt solo most of the time, and I know I wouldn't stay out in the marsh as long as I do if I didn't have a pup with me. Good luck with your search for a dog.


I hunt mostly solo also.
I lost my 14 yr old black lab and still hunted waterfowl without a dog for two years but hunting Pheasants without a dog is a butt-kicker.
I caved in and have a maniac of a yellow Lab to help find ditch chickens now.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Sounds like a problem in your force fetch training. Did you try to ear-pinch them? Maybe go the toe-hitch method?


The "Toe-Hitch" method I've found works the best. Oh, wait....The good old "How the rooster looks over the fence" is another excellent training method that has had great results in short order. It worked for me anyway.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

There's a loose dog running around the back of one of the North Slope drainages. He could be all yours! (if he's still alive)


----------

